# Wingsuit Jumping



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Watched a documentary on Netflix on this the other night. It has to be without a doubt the rarest form of stupidity I have ever witnessed . These people are dying 1 in 1000 jumps. I should clarify that it's the "proximity" flying/jumping that I am talking about. Jumping out of an airplane is one thing, but this is just crazy. Base jumping was bad enough and still kills dozens a year. Like Dice Clay used to say. "I want to get high I bang my head against the wall". These kids today seem to need way more to get off than we ever did. I am growing tired of the line "he/she died doing what they love". It's absurd



> The fatality rate for skydiving is around 1 death per 100,000 jumps and the average is skewed by experienced jumpers misjudging high-performance landings (swooping). Ignoring these competency-based breakdowns for a moment, performing 17 skydives in a year poses around the same average risk of fatality as driving a car 10,000 miles in a year. For BASE jumping it is closer to a roughly estimated 1 death per 500-1000 jumps so is, roughly, more than a hundred times more fatally prone to risk than skydiving. Source: Wingsuitfly.com


I will post this vid up rather than any of the splat vids or the one I found of some dude hitting a bridge at 120 mph. This one will give you the idea 

[video=youtube;WRqnTODwvEA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRqnTODwvEA[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> rarest form of stupidity I have ever witnessed .


That does fit.
Not something I'm dying to do.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

my balls aren't near big enough for that sport


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

There was a time in my life...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

To jump, knowing that the only thing between you and a certain and terrifying death is technology.....

Takes more cajones than I have. Either that or they value life differently.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It has to be without a doubt the rarest form of stupidity I have ever witnessed .
> 
> I am growing tired of the line "he/she died doing what they love". It's absurd
> 
> ...


I agree with that Scott. Perhaps kids think they need this to prove something. If I had a friend doing it, I would everything I could to get him/her to stop.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not much worse than hang gliding and a few other things like that I think. I tried hang gliding once, that was enough for a guy who doesn't fly. My son enjoys those roller coasters and things like that that they stick on the top of buildings. But if it's what you want to do, go for it. I don't think kids doing this are any worse than me and my friends were. I'll stick to riding a motorcycle at over 120 mph on the highway.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We all take risks.

Some of us get thrills from extremely risky activities.

I'm not one of them. Roller coasters......no thanks. I've been on a few and although I enjoy the G's I really don't care for the feeling of being completely out of control.

As for jumping from a perfectly good airplane.....the alternative would have to be listening to Kanye West tell me wha a genius he is.

Even skiing is just a needless way to end up with a life altering or ending injury to me.

Enjoy it. I'm not judging anyone. I just figure I have one life and to end up in a wheelchair or worse for a few minutes of exhillaration seems like a shitty deal to me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Even skiing is just a needless way to end up with a life altering or ending injury to me.


Most accidents while skiing are because of people doing stupid things. Those who have hit trees, for example, and died were skiing in the trees and going to fast or skiing next to the trees and lost control and hit one of them. I've never skied close to the trees when going fast. I did break my shoulder, though. Why? I was going way to fast for the spot I was in and ran into my ski buddy. It's the stupidity that usually ends up in accidents and that can be skiing, crossing the street, driving our car and many other activities.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> Most accidents while skiing are because of people doing stupid things. Those who have hit trees, for example, and died were skiing in the trees and going to fast or skiing next to the trees and lost control and hit one of them. I've never skied close to the trees when going fast. I did break my shoulder, though. Why? I was going way to fast for the spot I was in and ran into my ski buddy. It's the stupidity that usually ends up in accidents and that can be skiing, crossing the street, driving our car and many other activities.


Thats why they call them accidents. I drove 50K a year for over 16 years for work without incident. Based on the tremendously bad driving I witnessed over the years, I consider myself very lucky to still be alive.

Here is a real moron. Watching his wife of 2 weeks splatter was not enough for him. So he eventually killed himself as well. But we see again in the article "they died doing what they loved". Most of the places they jump are illegal and then the taxpayers have to pay to go and find whats left of them. I actually find it to be very selfish. They clearly give no thought to any family. I know I would be pretty pissed off if one of my kids got killed doing something like that. I am not going to sit at my kids funeral and tell people "ya we are gutted, but he died doing what he loved?"

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...sing-wife-base-jumping-fall-article-1.2083814


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks very cool, have to say I'd have been tempted once upon a time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Most accidents while skiing are because of people doing stupid things. Those who have hit trees, for example, and died were skiing in the trees and going to fast or skiing next to the trees and lost control and hit one of them. I've never skied close to the trees when going fast. I did break my shoulder, though. Why? I was going way to fast for the spot I was in and ran into my ski buddy. It's the stupidity that usually ends up in accidents and that can be skiing, crossing the street, driving our car and many other activities.


All rationalization IMO.

As I said, enjoy what you enjoy but please don't try to convince me that skiing isn't inherently dangerous.

You can also sky dive safely, but the consequences of a failure......


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> As I said, enjoy what you enjoy but please don't try to convince me that skiing isn't inherently dangerous.


Okay, I won't. I will let you keep agreeing with my wife.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Okay, I won't. I will let you keep agreeing with my wife.:smiley-faces-75:


I'm not anti-skiing. It's no different than sky diving or mixed marshall arts.. 

I just don't want to F#$k up the one body I have. Nature will take care of that.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

when your lyin there in your diaper and don't recognize anybody...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

You do have to be young and stupid to taunt death like that. I'm only half qualified.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> You do have to be young and stupid to taunt death like that. I'm only half qualified.


At least you are still young.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> You do have to be young and stupid to taunt death like that. I'm only half qualified.


I'm married, 65+, ride a motorcycle and drive fast. I guess I'm half qualified too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

25 yrs ago i mighta tried it. not the skimming the mountains part though.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

It could be relatively safe if you worked up to it with parachuting, hang gliding etc. The ones dieing are probably pretty green with no expierence.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

[video=youtube;KF214wDC4L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF214wDC4L8[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's the new river gorge in west virginia. they have a thing they do every year called bridge day. http://officialbridgeday.com
people jump off that bridge. some of them die.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> [video=youtube;KF214wDC4L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF214wDC4L8[/video]


That should be titled "7uckin idiot jumps to his death"


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't need to see that bridge crash. But I hit the play button anyway.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Watched a documentary on Netflix on this the other night. It has to be without a doubt the rarest form of stupidity I have ever witnessed . These people are dying 1 in 1000 jumps. I should clarify that it's the "proximity" flying/jumping that I am talking about. Jumping out of an airplane is one thing, but this is just crazy. Base jumping was bad enough and still kills dozens a year. Like Dice Clay used to say. "I want to get high I bang my head against the wall". These kids today seem to need way more to get off than we ever did. I am growing tired of the line "he/she died doing what they love". It's absurd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well put. I couldn't said it better myself. It seems that people are valuing life less and less regardless of what stage


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Look at meeeee!!!!

Look at what I can dooooo!!!!


Dumb asses.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya man, living the life they choose, total dumbasses...

I'm sure they would rather gig a couple times a year playing overdone covers.

To each their own, no need to be an asshole about how others choose to live. 



Milkman said:


> Look at meeeee!!!!
> 
> Look at what I can dooooo!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't think of a more exhilarating feeling than flying. To chastise people for chasing that feeling I can't agree with. That said to taunt death by narrowly missing landforms as you fly by is pushin it. 

I am a thrill seeker so I can kind of understand this. I have a healthy fear of hieghts so I won't be doing any sky flying activities but I can understand it. For those that like to live under the protection of the rock that has kept them feeling safe I can also understand but to chastise those that choose to live like today is their last is pretty close minded.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> I can't think of a more exhilarating feeling than flying. To chastise people for chasing that feeling I can't agree with. That said to taunt death by narrowly missing landforms as you fly by is pushin it.
> 
> I am a thrill seeker so I can kind of understand this. I have a healthy fear of hieghts so I won't be doing any sky flying activities but I can understand it. For those that like to live under the protection of the rock that has kept them feeling safe I can also understand but to chastise those that choose to live like today is their last is pretty close minded.


Well said. Except the thing about flying. My fear of heights is close to the phobia faze.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> Ya man, living the life they choose, total dumbasses...
> 
> I'm sure they would rather gig a couple times a year playing overdone covers.
> 
> To each their own, no need to be an asshole about how others choose to live.


If the shoe fits wear it.

If you can watch a guy splatter himself on a bridge and not see that as a complete waste we won't agree on this, but there's no need for childish insults.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> If the shoe fits wear it.
> 
> If you can watch a guy splatter himself on a bridge and not see that as a complete waste you sir are the asshole.


A complete waste of what? It was his time to go, he went. If you don't want to do it, then don't do it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> A complete waste of what?_* It was his time to go,*_ he went. If you don't want to do it, then don't do it.


It wasn't his time to go. He stupidly tried to cut it too close and made a mistake that cost him his life.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> It wasn't his time to go. He stupidly tried to cut it too close and made a mistake that cost him his life.


If it wasn't his time to go he wouldn't have gone. How he went doesn't matter. He could have made the jump and got run over by a car when he landed or died in his sleep. How do you know it wasn't his time to go?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> If it wasn't his time to go he wouldn't have gone. How he went doesn't matter. He could have made the jump and got run over by a car when he landed or died in his sleep. How do you know it wasn't his time to go?


Because we are not predestined. People die because of their lifestyle, like drug addicts, smokers, alcholics, birth defects, etc, etc.

"If it's Sam's time to die and he's on an airplane, I hope you're not on the same plane.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would agree. During the documentary one of the jumpers made the statement "the only way to guarantee that you survive is not jumping" so you make that choice. Skydiving had always looked exciting to me but I choose not to take that risk. I can live without it and I don't feel it hampers my life at all. We all make choices and there are risks involved with all of them. But I believe there is a line there somewhere and based on family, friends and other factors I would never take a risk with those odds. So IMO anyone that does it is a dumbbell of the highest magnitude. Again, I am not speaking about general skydiving. I think that is within a reasonable risk category But this proximity jumping is just plain stupid.

There was a brilliant scientist and mathematician that was on this documentary. Just a brilliant mind. 28 years old I think. He got into this and figured he could apply mathematics to the jumping and calculate the jumps. He is dead now and the world lost a brilliant young man. Can you imagine what his parents went through.

There is a youth factor involved with this as well. Everyone of us could look back at something we did when we were teens or 20's and think "wow" that was stupid and would never attempt it today. Thing is we were not jumping off 3000 foot cliffs trying to fly. Also we are talking about frequency here. There is a big difference in trying something really risky once vs multiple times. With proximity jumping and the 1-500 chance of dying why would anyone feel that is an acceptable gamble for your life?

Even things that are not planned can cost you if not thought out. I remember years ago I went fishing on Georgian Bay with a bunch of guys and got caught way out in a vicious storm in three flat bottom steel boats and tried to make it back. We had opportunity to take shelter on land and decided not to. No life jackets and 6hp motors and half drunk. I think back on that today and wonder how we made it. Would never pull a stunt like that today but when you are younger you don't think about it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Because we are not predestined. People die because of their lifestyle, like drug addicts, smokers, alcholics, birth defects, etc, etc.
> 
> "If it's Sam's time to die and he's on an airplane, I hope you're not on the same plane.


Now there's a very broad, ever encompassing statement if I ever heard of one. Covers all of me and I'll be damned, I'm still alive. People die.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why not russian roulette?

Hey if it's your time...

Every second of my life has value to me. I don't hide from life. I travel regularly and don't walk around living in fear.

But, I avoid taking unnecessary risks that could end or negatively impact my life and the lives of my family for a quick thrill.

And, I think it's tragic when people die doing these things, not to mention the cost and risk to life and limb their rescuers often face in extracting their asses off a mountain side or from the bottom of a ravine.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

If you have absolutely no one in this world who gives a crap whether you live or die, and you don't really care yourself either......go for it.

It's a tough call. I can remember doing some pretty stupid sh1te when I was young. Things that could have easily meant death at any moment. Didn't think much of it at the time. You don't start to think about that stuff (or I didn't anyway) until you have kids.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> If you have absolutely no one in this world who gives a crap whether you live or die, and you don't really care yourself either......go for it.
> 
> It's a tough call. I can remember doing some pretty stupid sh1te when I was young. Things that could have easily meant death at any moment. Didn't think much of it at the time. You don't start to think about that stuff (or I didn't anyway) until you have kids.


What about those who have to recover your body? What about the cost to taxpayers because you have to be rescued?

I had similar converstaions with my son when he was in his more "crazy" stage.

Now he has titanium rods and pins throuighout his right femur, several concussions and is already (at 22) feeling arthritis from the various broken bones he suffered doing crazy things.

His position was "what kind of life is it if you're afraid to try risky things?".

He's singing a different tune these days.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Milkman said:


> What about those who have to recover your body? What about the cost to taxpayers because you have to be rescued?
> 
> I had similar converstaions with my son when he was in his more "crazy" stage.
> 
> ...


Good point about the recovery. I would not want to shovel up someones guts into a body bag and haul it to the wagon.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

In addition to the rescuers and those who recover bodies, it is not only selfish and monetarily costly to other but what about ones who know and love you. The pain that is left behind is only known by those who have lost love ones in accidents like this. The hurt usually lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think any costs as a result of reckless and dangerous hobbies or sports should come from the estate of the deceased wherever possible.

And his buddies should be the ones scraping his carcass off of the bridge.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So the guy who doesnt do dangerous shit and goes for a quiet hike and never returns would also fall into that category? 
Thats a pretty hard line view on how a lot of people choose to live their lives. I've been out in the backcountry in BC with a group when one of them broke their back, the heli-evac bill was huge. We held fundraisers to help her pay the costs. Breaking peoples wallets after they took a wrong turn helps who exactly?

We've all probably had a bit of excitement in some dangerous form or another, some calculated risks and some probably complete gambles. Wingsuits are a bit of both imo but a jumper may lean towards calculated risk. ITs their life, their choice. Also, Its a dick move to play the selfish card, dont they think about their families ect. Im sure they love their families as much as anyone else. 


I couldn't live my life without a bit of excitement. If that means I flirt with death on occasion so be it. In my view its not flirting with death as much as its a calculated risk whatever the activity (mtn biking, snowboarding, rock climbing, re shingling the roof of my house-probably the riskiest of all). The only guarantee in life is that you will die. And (according to my dad) pay taxes. But back to the death thing, I probably take a better risk a more calculated risk dropping a 30 foot cliff on my snowboard than you do driving your car. People riding their bikes in Toronto probably take an even greater risk. I can control the variables where you can only mitigate other peoples stupidity behind the wheel. Death surrounds us, embrace it, stare it in the face and then live life how you bloody well choose.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You're equating going for a quiet hike with guys jumping off of a bridge or some other fatal height?

Personally I see a big difference there.

You could get run over by a bus stepping off the curb, but stepping off the curb is a reasonable thing to do.

Surfing behind the bus on a snowboard.....not so reasonable.

That's not a wrong turn. It's a poor decision.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Each activity has to be taken into account separately. You cannot compare things like snowboarding and mountain biking to proximity jumping. Those are child's play compared to that. We are talking about dropping off a cliff and flying well over a 100 miles an hour through trees and obstacles. Clearing ridges and rock formations by less than 30 feet in some cases with zero margin of error


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

another one claimed

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...-letter-for-friends-in-case-he-died-1.2988659


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

They caught and stopped a couple of guys about to base jump off a high rise under construction here yesterday. I don't see how it was high enough to even deploy a chute within the critical time period. Getting caught in time probably saved their lives. Not every daredevil has the brains to think things through.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> They caught and stopped a couple of guys about to base jump off a high rise under construction here yesterday. I don't see how it was high enough to even deploy a chute within the critical time period. Getting caught in time probably saved their lives. Not every daredevil has the brains to think things through.


I hear the plan was to jump from the boom of the tower crane. Sounds like they have several B&E charges against them instead.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> They caught and stopped a couple of guys about to base jump off a high rise under construction here yesterday. I don't see how it was high enough to even deploy a chute within the critical time period. Getting caught in time probably saved their lives. _*Not every daredevil has the brains*_ to think things through.


I would take that a step further and say if they had any brains, they wouldn't be a daredevil.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

More candidates for the Darwin awards.

I didn't get "Jackass" and I don't get this.

To think that someone could treat their ONE life with such a cavalier attitude.....

incomprehensible


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't care what anyone thinks, I would to love to try Wingsuit jumping/flying. I like to live on the edge! It's just who I am.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If it wasn't for my fear of heights I'd do it, no problem. But then, in my life and life style I've done things some people might think of as crazy to being stupid. TFB to them. I still cliff jump into lakes at times strictly for the rush and 'to impress the ladies'. As far as not being as 'dangerous' as wingsuiting I beg to differ. There's a cliff on Kal lake where if you don't jump in exactly the right spot you land in less than 5' of water, from 35' to 40' up. If you land wrong you could get one hell of an enema or worse. I also have hillclimbed on motorcycles. Street bikes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I also have hillclimbed on motorcycles. Street bikes.


i saw a guy do it on a sporty once, down in virginia. he went up a hill that was near vertical. if i was a bettin man, i'da bet against him that day, and lost my $$. i saw bikes that appeared better equipped to handle rugged terrain, go over backwards before and after the sporty. yeah, it's pretty nutz to do it on a streetbike


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I still have way too many things on my bucket list and things to see and do before my time is up. I will leave the jumping off cliffs and mountains to the brave ones? out there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i saw a guy do it on a sporty once, down in virginia. he went up a hill that was near vertical. if i was a bettin man, i'da bet against him that day, and lost my $$. i saw bikes that appeared better equipped to handle rugged terrain, go over backwards before and after the sporty. yeah, it's pretty nutz to do it on a streetbike


But one hell of a rush and back in the day that's all there was for bikes. You ride to the event, party hard, play the games etc. and ride home, all on the same bike.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I still have way too many things on my bucket list and things to see and do before my time is up. I will leave the jumping off cliffs and mountains to the brave ones? out there.


I'll cliff jump before I'd work high steel or wash windows above the second floor. Jobs like that are dangerous.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would definitely do it, if my suit was made of riveted metal, came with peanuts and in-flight movies. 

I no longer 'do the dew'.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I I also have hillclimbed on motorcycles. Street bikes.


Ever hear of Ken Hatton?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Ever hear of Ken Hatton?


Yup....he built and rode hillclimbers. Never saw him ride in person. I knew and rode with this guy tho... http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/walloffire_zpsq4gocruf.jpg Walt Healy. This is him doing the wall of fire in Falkland after he retired. He hillclimbed and flat tracked in his day.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> _*I don't care what anyone thinks*_, I would to love to try Wingsuit jumping/flying. I like to live on the edge! It's just who I am.


That's what killed those people. None here on GC would like to hear that happening to you.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I knew him from when he lived here. Know the family etc. I did see his bike. 



Electraglide said:


> Yup....he built and rode hillclimbers. Never saw him ride in person. I knew and rode with this guy tho... http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/walloffire_zpsq4gocruf.jpg Walt Healy. This is him doing the wall of fire in Falkland after he retired. He hillclimbed and flat tracked in his day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.gregwilliams.ca/?p=480
This is how it used to be done. 
For a while I tried to do it on this, http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/norton_zpszj7eyows.jpg 1976 Norton Fastback that I got in 1982. 
As a side note I've ridden with some of the members of Ace Hy in their later years and own Maurice Lapensee's old Symphonic amp.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


*Edgewalk! It was fun. I was calm and relaxed*


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Lola said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> *Edgewalk! It was fun. I was calm and relaxed*


You have more guts than I do  Heights and me....not so good...even if I was tethered like you are.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> *Edgewalk! It was fun. I was calm and relaxed*





DrHook said:


> You have more guts than I do  Heights and me....not so good...even if I was tethered like you are.


I totally agree. I was up there years ago and there was about a 1" space between two cement columns where you could look down. It made my stomach squirm.

BTW, Lola, the picture would look better if you were playing your guitar at the same time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I totally agree. I was up there years ago and there was about a 1" space between two cement columns where you could look down. It made my stomach squirm.
> 
> BTW, Lola, the picture would look better if you were playing your guitar at the same time.


They make you put your hair in a pony tail, all jewelry is removed and put in a locker. I looked like ass! 

It was really funny but when I stepped out on the platform all my nerves just vanished. I was afraid that they might cancel the walk because of the inclement weather. They didn't though. Across Lake Ontario you could see a beautiful rainbow on the Buffalo side. The view was amazing. 

My boys said to me that they wouldn't be ashamed of me if I couldn't complete the walk but I did. I proved them wrong. 

There were guys on our group that were petrified to even go to the edge and hang out like I did. I just thought, if I die and fall to my death, so what! My nonchalant attitude helped me to persevere. I would do it again. I have a bit of dare devil in me. I want to try sky diving next. It's expensive though but worth the thrill.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

My nephew and his fiancé did the edgewalk a few months ago. She was okay with it but he was kind of nervous at first. They showed us the video and he was walking very slowly and trepidatiously. :smile-new:


----------

